# This is what a goliath grouper looks like



## razor1 (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey everyone, this is another charter I took with Capt. Richie Lott from the Bay City Lodge in Apalachicola. This is a goliath, we brought this fish on deck only because there where sharks in the water and had to vent the fish for release. We were in the same depth as these guys and we hooked at least 8 of these fish in one day and they were all goliath. Capt. Richie targets these fish in the gulf and I think these guys have a case of mistaken identity.

Watch videos till the end and you will see what a goliath looks like. Both of these videos are less than 90 days old. And by the way 'ENJOY'

<div><object width="512" height="322"><param name="movie" value="http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.40" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="AllowScriptAccess" VALUE="always" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" /><param name="flashVars" value="id=13943402&vid=5286139&lang=en-us&intl=us&thumbUrl=http%3A//l.yimg.com/a/p/i/bcst/videosearch/9388/87316491.jpeg&embed=1" /><embed src="http://d.yimg.com/static.video.yahoo.com/yep/YV_YEP.swf?ver=2.2.40" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="512" height="322" allowFullScreen="true" AllowScriptAccess="always" bgcolor="#000000" flashVars="id=13943402&vid=5286139&lang=en-us&intl=us&thumbUrl=http%3A//l.yimg.com/a/p/i/bcst/videosearch/9388/87316491.jpeg&embed=1" ></embed></object><br /><a href="http://video.yahoo.com/watch/5286139/13943402">Goliath Grouper 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/f6d6E2iOcQU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/f6d6E2iOcQU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 15, 2009)

the yahoo video you posted razor1, we were within 2 miles of that spot last Friday and hooked up with 3 of those GIANTS!!!  I know they are there!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome videos. I'm suprised you made a video of bringing a goliath on board public since it's a big no no with the law (even though I think the way you did it was best for the fish).


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't mind it being public... It was solely my decision to bring the fish on board for the sake of good and fair sportsmanship. We released our fish unharmed... On the brighter side of our successfully released fish, at least he was not hanging on the end of a back hoe, DEAD. I wouldn't make that public.. 

We NEVER do that, but there were a pair of Hammerheads in the 10-11 ft. long range after that fish and I was not getting in the water to vent him, either and I wanted it done properly so the fish would live and be able to swim back to the bottom without being attacked by the sharks.... They wanted that fish. BAD. We did what we had to do to be sure that fish lived. No Back Hoes allowed on my boat!


----------



## basscatcher (Jul 16, 2009)

good work capt.!


----------



## robertyb (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree. Very good job Capt. Sometimes laws have to be bent a little in order to do things correctly.


----------



## bouymarker (Jul 16, 2009)

class act capt. richie..gotta hand it to ya.


----------



## HUNTING GA (Jul 16, 2009)

Both were awesome fish.
Great video Capt. Richie


----------



## RichG (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool videos.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice fish, I enjoyed the videos.  As for the second video, the angler would not have been as worn out had he not pumped his rod to 12 o'clock, I am suprised he held up pumping like that, that is not a very efficient use of the rod.  Hey, at least I didn't say anything about bringing it on board.  Of course, I have been guilty of inefficient technique before too, sometimes excitement overloads the brain.  It has been awhile since I have caught one of those boogers, I did loose two nice jigs last summer fishing the cut at boca vaca in the keys when I hooked two of them (or the same one) back to back from shore with spinning tackle.

Capt Lott, how do you feel about folks bringing jigging gear onboard your boat?  You know with its "dangerous" line, as I have heard some folks refer to it.  I have a couple of friends that would't mind a charter if you allowed that type of tackle.

I have heard rumblings that they might allow a fishery for them now that they seem to be everywhere.  That would prove interesting.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Jul 17, 2009)

Yeah, the ole rookie in that one video hurt his self pretty bad on that fish. He was high stickin pretty hard.

I don't mind jigging gear at all. A limit is a limit, no matter how you get it. That's fun anyhow.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice Vids. 


thought it was legal to bring them on board before release, looks like you did a great job on the release


----------



## big c (Jul 27, 2009)

*goliath*

we hook up with them 6-7 times a day but never get them close to the boat because of break offs,i even went down with 100lb. on a 9/0 and broke off but we fish wrecks and they pull your line along the bottom and break,they should allow 1 per boat because their are more down there than people think,we were fishing 25 mi. off of st. george,good job of bringing 1 up.


----------



## dapper dan (Jul 27, 2009)

Brings back memories of being out at those towers and the annoying "BING" sound every 23 seconds. I wore ear plugs and an IPOD before just to try to drown it out.


----------

